# my surgery has been scheduled



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I am so nervous. I am having my hysterectomy on April 20. I have an anxiety disorder which I'm medicated for, but I don't think the meds are going to help this time. I'm just really afraid of not waking up from the surgery. I know as the time gets closer I will be a nervous wreck. I'm sure I'll be on here looking for some support and advice.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

lee'sbabe;It will be ok!!! Ask your doctor about putting you on a stronger dose of anti-anxiety meds until your surgery or if you can double the dose you are on now. Thousand and thousands of women get these procedures done all the time with no complications. It will be ok!! We'll be here for you, and we'll help you get through the next month. Do not worry about not waking up from the procedure. Take that worry and try to kick it out to the street right when a big truck is going by, ok?







Keep posting, sweets and we'll get you through this!!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Try to relax. It is avery common procedure and many women have had it. I agree that you should see if they can adjust your med dosage before the surgery. You will be sedated during the procedure of course, just hang in there and you'll be fine. Take care and keep us posted.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Thank you! I feel like I've just been hugged. It helps.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

lee'sbabe,Be sure to remind me as the date gets closer. As you know I want to be praying for you.Hugs..Jeanne


----------



## 17890 (Mar 11, 2007)

GOOD LUCK! what you are doing is for the best, I have had surgery 4 times, and I'm fine. Remember that once your out and done, you could be a while new person


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I started having a panic attack as soon as the hooked me up to the iv. They gave me some good stuff that made me limp and numb. I think I even fell asleep before they wheeled me into the OR. You will be fine. Just remember how long you have waiting for this!!


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I think when I had mine everyone else was more nervous than me! I was just relieved that I was getting rid of the pain and bleeding. Of course recovery would mean some pain, but I knew it would be pain that would eventually go away.Without the surgery it wouldnt.Think positive!


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

What I'm so worried about is still having pain regardless of the surgery. Plus, I'm really hoping that this new case of daily D, has something to do with my uterus and nerves. But, I'm having pain in between periods and 8 out of 10 b.m.'s are so painful I sit on the pot and cry the whole time I'm going. I've read that is caused by the uterus rubbing up against the bowel. And, I have an anxiety disorder, so the natural nervousness is topped off with extra anxiety. I've limited who I've told about the surgery. The more people that know, then it's more likely to be discussed more and the more I focus on it the more I worry. See the ugly pattern? My hubby and kids know of course, and my boss, but other than that, only my mother knows. No friends,(except on the boards) no siblings, or other relatives. I'll tell my siblings a week before. That way, it doesn't give them too much time to talk about it, which decreases my anxiety level. [sigh]


----------

